# New Baby In The House!



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, still in the hospital, actually. Lauren Rose was born this afternoon, and will join her two sisters (ages 3 and 5) at home in a day or two. She has my wife's stunning good looks and, apparently, my lungs.

When these three ladies get old enough to ask for money, I'm a goner.

Kevin P.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations Kevin! Say good-bye to sleep for a while! I'm thinking back to your accident, and thinking it was about 9 months ago? Hummm


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulations Kevin
Three girls now,WOW!!!
I have two 12,14 and the bathroom issue is tough








Best of Wishes to you and your wife
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kevin,

Congratulations on the new addition! I'm sure three girls will keep you busy. Oh, I forgot. With 3 you've *been* busy.









Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations!!!









On the way next,.....Bigger truck, bigger camper.

Good Luck to you and your wife, yikes that is a lot of women in one camper!!

Kevin


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats to Kevin and "Mom"!!

Hope you enjoy your time with the little ones as they become big ones. I just know they'll all enjoy camping in the Outback.

Well done,

Greg


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations on your new little blessing. I would encourage you to keep trying for that boy







...But beware, when you try too hard 2 more girls are a distinct possibility. Believe me, I know these things.







Anyway, I believe that's why the made the 28 RSS. I didn't even have to debate which model Outback was right for us. Beside, you need even out the weight distribution in those back bunks when you put the family to bed each night. You don't want to stress those stabs with by leaning to one side.

That's my story & I'm sticking to it...I have no choice. Once again congratulations & best wishes for good health and much happiness. I can tell you from experience that as your family grows up you are in for some great Father's Day celebrations.









Twins Make 4


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Congratulations and many many blessings sunny


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations to you and your family!!!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

Congrats on the new baby. Always a good idea to be building the ranks of Outbackers!









Wow, three daughters! Better make sure that shotgun is in working order!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats on daughter number three.

If you are not careful that Sequoia is going to get too small









Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Kevin!







I also have 3&5 year old girls so I know where you are at there. Now with the third you're into uncharted waters. Best of luck & wishes to you and your wife.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hope you've got your own bathroom with it's own water heater









I live with three lovely ladies, 12 year old twins and my wife.

Wouldn't trade them for anything







Except maybe a little hot water sometimes









Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

> Except maybe a little hot water sometimes


Mike, how long does it really take you to wash your hair????


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, congratulations to you and the family on your new addition. I trust both mother and daughter are healthy, and hope for a speedy discharge from the hospital.

Mike spends about as much time washing his hair as I spend washing mine.









Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats! and I am glad everyone is doing well. Your family is truely blessed sunny

3 girls. What great joy. We one girl and 2 boys and they are a blast.

My girl is 6 and I am already stressed about dating. 3 girls & dating...hang on









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations!

Wow, three girls! That sounds like a wild time during teen years!

Congratulations to Mama, Dad, and siblings all!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Y-guy, pretty astute on the timing! That's all I'm going to say on the matter.

Everyone's doing well, and they're coming home from the hospital tomorrow.

I'm not worried about filling up the Sequoia, but now's time to start shopping for something else that burns gasoline. I've got a *lot* of estrogen to overcome in this house.

Kevin P.


----------

